# Opinions on tractors



## terryknight

alright everyone - looking to upgrade the utility tractor that i have been using for years. It is an 89 massey ferguson 1045 about 35ish engine HP 30ish PTO. 4wd with a loader. it works great, but the engine manufacturer is out of business (i wish it had a perkins) and some parts are hard to find. Looking to get something slightly bigger 4wd with a loader. looking for 45-55 PTO HP. I know tractors are like the ford/chevy/dodge debate, but i don't have a favorite tractor brand, NH, Case, MF, JD, Kubota. new or used doesn't matter Only thing i won't do is hydrostatic.

locally i have found two MF on craigslist a 05 263 and an 10 2615 (this is about as small as i would like 42 PTO HP). any one have pros/cons or either or on any others.

the 1045


----------



## R DeLawter

terryknight said:


> alright everyone - looking to upgrade the utility tractor that i have been using for years. It is an 89 massey ferguson 1045 about 35ish engine HP 30ish PTO. 4wd with a loader. it works great, but the engine manufacturer is out of business (i wish it had a perkins) and some parts are hard to find. Looking to get something slightly bigger 4wd with a loader. looking for 45-55 PTO HP. I know tractors are like the ford/chevy/dodge debate, but i don't have a favorite tractor brand, NH, Case, MF, JD, Kubota. new or used doesn't matter Only thing i won't do is hydrostatic.
> 
> locally i have found two MF on craigslist a 05 263 and an 10 2615 (this is about as small as i would like 42 PTO HP). any one have pros/cons or either or on any others.
> 
> the 1045




I like your picture. You can get a lot of work with that. You also have a nice load of wood on the trailer.
I am in interested in why you have the front tires tread reversed.


----------



## terryknight

R DeLawter said:


> I like your picture. You can get a lot of work with that. You also have a nice load of wood on the trailer.
> I am in interested in why you have the front tires tread reversed.



yep it has been good, just getting a little small

supposedly reversing teh front tires doesn't tear up the gound as much, at least that's why my father flipped them


----------



## Muffler Bearing

Hey Terry, this weekend Atlantic Tractor is having their annual Open House at all 12 locations. They blow all their used tractors out at basement prices. If needed I 'll forward to you the email. Also they got a handful of Stihls at 18-20 % off list.

Frank

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## terryknight

hey frank i would appreciate the email. i think i even have free time this weekend


----------



## Muffler Bearing

terryknight said:


> hey frank i would appreciate the email. i think i even have free time this weekend



Doing it now.

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## terryknight

so i have been doing some (lots of) research, most of it online. this next week i will be visiting (i hope) 5 different dealers, each carrying one brand of tractor. I have crossed case off the list because the nearest dealer is 60ish miles away and i never go that direction. added mahindra to the list. i have found that the "compact" tractors are more expensive, lighter, less hp, lower capacities, than the "utility" tractor.

massey - i like the 1648/1653 in the compact tractors and the 2615 in the utility tractor

new holland - the boomer 50 compact, workmaster 55 in a utility tractor

mahindra - 5035 compact, 5010 utility

kubota, john deere i have not done much research on. 

tomorrow i hope to get to the kubota and mahindra dealers


----------



## Muffler Bearing

You got mail.


----------



## terryknight

responded and i didn't get time to make it to the Atlantic Tractor open house last weekend


----------



## Walt41

I view tractors like cars, go test drive them! What "fits" one guy does not work for another.
I have been very satisfied with my 4510 Mahindra cab tractor, it has done a lot of things that I should have grabbed a bigger machine for.


----------



## barneyrb

I have a Yanmar that is identical to the JD 990 and it's been a very good unit. Not a big jump from what you have. If you are looking new I can't help except to stay away from Montana, LG, Bobcat, Kioti, and any Chinese tractors. I would stay with the name brands JD, Kubota, NH, CaseIH, and Massey.

I personally am on the lookout for a JD 1650 in 4WD with decent hours. A buddy has one and it is a very nice 60hp tractor with the loader, built by Yanmar but it is sweet.


----------



## terryknight

the 990 has a bigger engine, but physically it is a smaller tractor. and i have discovered in my searching and visiting that most compacts are smaller physically than the 1045. which is pushing me further and further towards a utility sized tractor. looked at an LS today (LS makes the NH and Case tractors <50HP as of 2011) nice tractor 41PTO HP physically much smaller. looked at a kubota L4600 38.3 PTO HP physically really small and slightly lighter than the MF also not really a fan of how the operator's station was laid out. think i will need to go back and look at their utilities tractor MX4700/5100


----------



## Goose IBEW

I looked at the Kubota M59 tractor/loader/backhoe. Just about fell in love with that tractor despite it being hydrostatic. Found one in a rental fleet, catch was, it had never gone out on a rental. Listed for $78k, they were asking $42k for that one. Shame I was unable to purchase at the time.


----------



## terryknight

Goose IBEW said:


> I looked at the Kubota M59 tractor/loader/backhoe. Just about fell in love with that tractor despite it being hydrostatic. Found one in a rental fleet, catch was, it had never gone out on a rental. Listed for $78k, they were asking $42k for that one. Shame I was unable to purchase at the time.



that is pretty pricey. luckily we already have a backhoe. it's very handy when you need it






thinking utility sized tractor. got some quotes. skid steer compatible FEL, 4x4, gear trans, one set of remotes (unless 2 are standard)

NH Workmaster 55 $27100
JD 5055E $28750
Kioti DK55 $25750
Gotta check on the MF 2615 and the Mahindra 5530

I have crossed Kubota off the list they seem small and really light for the tractor. Their utility tractor weighs less than 300lbs more than our MF1045. and physically isn't any bigger. too small.


----------



## alleyyooper

I'm a Massey Man my self but would still keep the NH in mind if I were looking for something newer. Most people I know flip the front tires on there loader tractors for reverase traction when backing out of a spot with a loaded bucket.


----------



## terryknight

test driving the tractors didn't go as smoothl as i would have hoped. went to the first dealer, has Kioti and New Holland. Tried to start one tractor nothing sounds like a dead battery, salesman and i went inside to talk to the mechanic and tell them about dead, fine out a little about the tractor and then head outside to the second tractor. guess what another dead freaking battery. not looking good for them. left at this point to keep my other appointment. the went to the massey dealer. one tractor started, guess what the other dead battery, while i demoed the first one and talked to the salesman they got the second one running. the 1648 was quiet very nice extendable rear links, remotes, etc. only problem was the operator station was small for my frame and the foot throttle was in an awkward place probably would have fit frank perfectly. the 2615 was much louder and simpler, not quite as nice fit and finish, it was also more comfortable to me. next week i have 3 more to drive

the two masseys


----------



## Marco

the one in the background is a proven design, back to the To-35. Still have the bump in the bellhousing opposite of the Perkins starter for the Continental gas starter. 4wd has planetary, other less rugged


----------



## terryknight

Marco said:


> the one in the background is a proven design, back to the To-35. Still have the bump in the bellhousing opposite of the Perkins starter for the Continental gas starter. 4wd has planetary, other less rugged



you are absolutely right. if work ever slows down i will get a chance to demo a couple more tractors and make a decision


----------



## Tim L

I'm looking at the Mahindra 5010 cab model. They are having 0% financing deals at the local dealer. Does anyone have knowledge or experience about these ?


----------



## Tim L

Went with the Mahindra 5010 gear cab 49 HP.View attachment 295224


----------



## terryknight

Tim L said:


> Went with the Mahindra 5010 gear cab 49 HP.View attachment 295224



good looking tractor, let me know what you think


----------



## Tim L

terryknight said:


> good looking tractor, let me know what you think


 Will do, they are delivering it Wed. night.


----------



## Tim L

So far so good but I only have 11 hours on it.It's been very rainy here and I'm trying not to make my driveway worse.Here I am with my co-pilot.View attachment 297749
Will do, they are delivering it Wed. night.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 04ultra

I have a 2011 Case Farmall 50cvt with cab.....only problem so far has been power steering...They fixed it..


----------



## terryknight

demoed the NH workmaster 55 and the kioti dk55 today. i really liked the way the workmaster felt. it all came natural to me and was very smooth operating. it was louder and there is the whine that i have read about online. the kioti is cheaper and has more standard features, but for whatever reason just felt off alittle bit. i liked them both better than the MF. still need to demo a deere


----------



## Tim L

Good for you. With that much money at stake you have to be sure because you have to live with your choice a long time.


terryknight said:


> demoed the NH workmaster 55 and the kioti dk55 today. i really liked the way the workmaster felt. it all came natural to me and was very smooth operating. it was louder and there is the whine that i have read about online. the kioti is cheaper and has more standard features, but for whatever reason just felt off alittle bit. i liked them both better than the MF. still need to demo a deere


----------



## terryknight

so i really liked the workmaster 55 when i demoed it, found one on CL several hours away 2 yrs old 165 hrs on it. i still hadn't demoed the JD 5055e. i went up today, i didn't think it would be great (never been a huge JD fan), but i should do it anyway. i must say i was very impressed with it as a machine it felt very natural very easy to drive (driving was instinctual). seemed to be a well built, not rough, tractor. don't like the price most expensive of all, it was also the largest and heaviest at 52xxlbs empty, i now have some thinking to do.


----------



## terryknight

gunna go sign papers on a JD 5055E tomorrow


----------



## Dusty Rhodes

I own a Bobcat Tractor and think its great. Made by the same company as Kioti's which is Daedong in Korea. Which I think (I may be wrong) owned by Doosan, one of the largest heavy equipment manufacturers in the world. Not American made you say, well tell me what brand of tractor is these days? Bobcats are assembled in USA. My bucket and backhoe for it were made by Rhino in the USA. I've had my machine for 4 years and not one issue. I have a friend who has a Mahindra (an Indian Company) He loves his tractor and has nothing but good to say about it. Guess it might boil down to price, dealer availability and your own personal choice. Ford vs. Chevy thing me thinks. Shop the tractors, the dealers and the price. When I bought mine Bobcat was just breaking into the American market with their cut tractor line, Got a sweet deal on the tractor, free loader and thousands off the price of the backhoe. I paid less for new than the price of a 5 year old Kubota with out the backhoe. I have not been sorry.


----------



## dingeryote

terryknight said:


> gunna go sign papers on a JD 5055E tomorrow



Congrats!!

The E series have a lot going for them. 

I was gonna suggest looking at the LS tractors, seeing as how you were impressed with the NH.

LS is making a big impact since they started thier own line a few years back.
Bang for the buck, they are next to impossible to beat, without having the backing of Deere or Case/IH.

The local dealer has thier 5020's on sale with a loader and 0% finance, for under 25K.
If the darn things weren't so wide I'd probably snag one.


No worries now that ya got the Deere though.:hmm3grin2orange:
You're gonna get spoiled. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ZeroJunk

I have a JD 5410 4X4 with a loader that I bought new in 1999. Everything about it works perfectly and always has. Amazing power for something light enough that I can still haul it with an F250. No complaints at all.


----------



## terryknight

ZeroJunk said:


> I have a JD 5410 4X4 with a loader that I bought new in 1999. Everything about it works perfectly and always has. Amazing power for something light enough that I can still haul it with an F250. No complaints at all.



the 5055E is more or less the newest version of that tractor.

well signed up for a new tractor, don't know about delivery date, waiting on the salesman to call back with approximate shipping date for the new FEL carrier. tractor is 2013 5055E, includes horizontal exhaust, front weight bracket, and a 553 FEL, FEL has skid steer carrier with a 6.5 ft bucket, and third function.

some pics





















and then went and bought a trailer for said tractor


----------



## Tim L

Awesome ! Good for you. Please keep us updated with pics and performance.


----------



## Marco

Areo Astro 6v-92 with a Miller tilt deck hauling a 806, wish you the best.


----------



## terryknight

spoke to the salesman today. he said the loader is 3-4 weeks out that is if it doesn't get held up in custom, hope to pick up the tractor next week/weekend and use it for a bit and then take it back to get the loader fitted


----------



## Tim L

Nice looking truck and trailer too.


----------



## PassionForTrees

I have had lots of great luck with the tractor route, I first chose the New holland TC 35D for a few years and it was great, only had the FEL and 3pt hitch. Then recently upgraded to a whole nother animal with a Yanmar CBL 40 that has the backhoe also. I am always amazed at the versitility you have and easy use. I LOVE the Hydrostatic drive, I would never go back to shifting manually. The Deer is a nice machine, you will be super happy with it! Nice truck and trailer too! enjoy!


----------



## terryknight

tractor will done tomorrow. i will be picking it up fri after work. going to use it this weekend to mow the pastures at my grandmother's. loader is still 2-3 weeks out


----------



## Tim L

Sweet ! Any chance of some pasture mowing pics ?


terryknight said:


> tractor will done tomorrow. i will be picking it up fri after work. going to use it this weekend to mow the pastures at my grandmother's. loader is still 2-3 weeks out


----------



## terryknight

Tim L said:


> Sweet ! Any chance of some pasture mowing pics ?



i'll try to remember my camera


----------



## terryknight

brought it home





put it to work ()didn't have anyone else with me so i hope this works for "mowing pics")





weight bracket still isn't in, but i hope it will be by the time the loader is.


----------



## Tim L

Nice looking setup congratulations. That truck looks very clean for it's age.


----------



## terryknight

Tim L said:


> Nice looking setup congratulations. That truck looks very clean for it's age.



thanks that's my baby. use it for all the towing i do. it has just shy of 270K miles, but it has been repainted


----------



## Tim L

If you take care of your tractor the way you do your truck, you'll have it forever !


----------



## olyman

terryknight said:


> brought it home



you are one of the FEW, ive seen load a trailer correctly!!!! a high percentage of people,,on tongue hitch, gooseneck,,and fifth wheel,,load all the way to the front,,and nothing on back!!!! :msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn: and agree I agree, good looking pickemup!!


----------



## terryknight

Tim L said:


> If you take care of your tractor the way you do your truck, you'll have it forever !



that's what i'm hoping. had the MF in the family for almost 25 yrs. hoping this one last as long



olyman said:


> you are one of the FEW, ive seen load a trailer correctly!!!! a high percentage of people,,on tongue hitch, gooseneck,,and fifth wheel,,load all the way to the front,,and nothing on back!!!! :msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn: and agree I agree, good looking pickemup!!



thank you sir. it's a new trailer and tractor i'm still playing around trying to find the perfect weight distribution, but i know what you're saying. the trailer is designed to carry the weight let it.


----------



## terryknight

took it back to the dealer today to get the loader and the weight bracket installed. i will be on vacation next week loader should be here next week. at 20.4 hrs. it doesn't put on the hours quite as fast as the old MF cause it cuts at a much higher speed. did my grandmothers fields, used to take a little under 3 hrs this time took a little under 2. would have liked to have had the loader this past week for cleaning dad's new property, instead i was stuck using the kubota that belongs to his girl friend


----------



## Tim L

Can't wait to see the complete tractor and maybe action pics !


----------



## terryknight

tractor is finally home. bucket is almost 1 cubic yard. loader has a skid steer style quick attach system and a 3rd fucntion for the FEL running off the rear remotes. need to rig up the ballast box now. i was this close to sticking the little 318 in the bucket for a photo op but decided against it.


----------



## terryknight

did a little modification to the bucket added two 3/8 hooks and a 20K d ring. i can attach a shackle and a slip hook to the d ring or run a rope/chain through it.









next up is a ballast box made from a 55 gallon drum and some concrete


----------



## dingeryote

Nice new Deere!!

I did the same sort of mods to the bucket on our GP tractor. 
Hooks come in darn handy.

The QC aspect of the bucket is cool...call me jealous.


Heads up though.
PM enroute.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## terryknight

trailered it up to my uncles and put it to work, moving dirt, grading, moving trees, etc













for reference the side of the log you can see is over 24" in diameter. did some three wheeling moving that one around


----------



## Tim L

Excellent pics ! Looks like the new machine performs like a champ.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Nice truck, trailer and machine. Best of luck with your toys.

BTW, what cha got under the hood of that old Ford?


----------



## terryknight

Goose IBEW said:


> Nice truck, trailer and machine. Best of luck with your toys.
> 
> BTW, what cha got under the hood of that old Ford?



thanks tractor now has 50 hrs on it. got a set of forks they are great. need to get a grapple. would have used the tractor alot this week clearing land except for the rain.

the truck is a 94 with the powerstroke and a 5 speed. it has been in the family since 2000 with 119K not it has 271+K. it has the basics intake, exhaust, chip, plus electric fuel, intercooler, t500, 160/100 injectors, a D66 and some other goodies. it is my baby. even my girlfriend recognizes that.


----------



## colson04

opcorn:

I like the truck/tractor/trailer combo. I love those mid 90's Ford Diesels. Great trucks that get the job done.


----------



## adimice

This is our 3rd Kubota 4330, 43 HP, HST.I've got over 1000hrs on it. Bought it new in 06. I can't say enough good about it. You want a good machine that will hold it's value, get a Kubota!!!


----------



## terryknight

kubota makes a good tractor however they don't make anything close to what i wanted. they are too small/light for the power they have.


----------



## Deererainman

Probably too vintage.


----------



## Goose IBEW

How's that Deere holding up, Terry? I'm not sure if you saw posts floating around but I decided on a New Holland industrial tractor. Not as pretty as your Deere but its a good performer.


----------



## ZeroJunk

Deererainman said:


> Probably too vintage.




Putt Putt Putt


----------



## R DeLawter

Goose IBEW said:


> How's that Deere holding up, Terry? I'm not sure if you saw posts floating around but I decided on a New Holland industrial tractor. Not as pretty as your Deere but its a good performer.




That New Holland industrial tractor looks very well built and should be excellent for your needs.
That is a good looking dump truck also, that is made to work.... Nice choices.


----------



## Termite

This is my 1960 model 801 4WD. I got it in 1977 and have been using it ever since. I gave $1000 and a walnut tree for it.


----------

